# Came out this morning to very low Allroad?



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Now my whole air system was just gone over in 2006 at Audi, including a new pump and I think a few lines and even possibly front bags. It was a $3000 bill for the P.O. at that time anyways? 
This morning I come out and the front end was sitting all the way down, and the rear driver side was down a tad too.
What's up with that? Where do I look to first? Any usual suspects? I haven't even had the car 2weeks yet, but this is the first time this has happened? How much are new Bags anyways?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Came out this morning to very low Allroad? (G60 Carat)*

well i'd look at that paperwork from 2006 and see exactly what was done/looked at/replaced. start with that and tell us what it says


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Came out this morning to very low Allroad? (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I had the same issue (@ $3K aswell ) but replaced both bags in Oct . '07 & now the air suspension light comes on . I ride @ level 1 setting , but when I press the susp. button to raise to level 2 .....the second green light blinks for about a minute , then the yellow car icon will light on the instrument panel & stays on only the 1st green light .


----------



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

i would say air lines


----------

